# [iPhone] Synchronisation avec Amarok

## ShreCkito

Bonsoir à tous,

J'essaie de connecter mon iPhone, pour pouvoir gérer la musique via Amarok. Cela est apparemment possible au vu des différentes sources que j'ai trouvé. Le problème est qu'elles sont assez vieilles et que je n'arrive pas au résultat voulu à ce jour.

J'ai compilé Amarok avec l'use "ipod", Emergé "libimobiledevice", "libgpod". A force de mélanger les différents posts que j'ai trouvé (avec pour certains des dates très différentes), je suis complétement perdu, sur la méthode à appliquer à aujourd'hui.

Mon iOS est le 4.1.

Quelqu'un aurait il tenté l'expérience récemment et pourrait m'aiguiller ?

Peut-être que ca aidera, mon "dmesg | less" à la connexion de l'iphone :  *Quote:*   

> usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6 ipheth 1-2:4.2: Apple iPhone USB Ethernet device attached

 

----------

## Ezka

C'est possible de faire ça ? Parce qu'au temps ancien de l'ipod touch c'était la croix et la bannière pour synchroniser quoi que ce soit hors itunes ... non seulement il fallait utiliser un iOS cracké mais en plus il fallait passer par un montage ssh en wifi, à cause de l'USB crypté ... bref la loose =D

----------

## Tanki

as tu emergé ifuse ?

si oui as tu tenté de monter ton iphone avec : 

```

ifuse /point/de/montage

```

 :Question: 

chez moi ça marche très bien avec gtkpod et mon ipod touch 3G en iOS 4

----------

## 22decembre

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> as tu emergé ifuse ?
> 
> si oui as tu tenté de monter ton iphone avec : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Alors ? Si ceci ne marche pas, essaye de voir quelles sont tes interfaces internet... le rendu de dmesg ressemble furieusement à la connexion de mon windows mobile (aussi ethernet over usb) qui m'ajoute une interface rndis. J'ai donc dû créer une règle de pare-feu adéquate. As-tu un pare-feu donc ?

----------

## ShreCkito

Bonsoir,

Désolé de la réponse tardive, ai eut beaucoup de taff.

ifuse ne marche pas chez moi. L'iPhone se monte avec ifuse, à priori tout va bien, mais gtkpod me ressort une erreur quand je veux le recharger (Je n'ai pas le message entier, il est mangé par la dimension du pop-up qui apparait).

Par contre, pour ma part, pas de parefeu. Donc aucune idée.

----------

## Tanki

hum on dirait un soucis de config de gtkpod

si ton iphone à l'air d'etre bien monté, peux tu lister le contenu du répertoire ?

as tu quelque chose qui ressemble à ça :

```

tanki@mozafoka /mnt $ ls ipod/ -l

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 tanki users   0  3 mai   13:36 com.apple.itdbprep.postprocess.lock

-rw-r--r-- 1 tanki users   0  3 mai   13:36 com.apple.itunes.lock_sync

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users  68 18 déc.   2009 DCIM

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users 102  5 oct.  14:17 Downloads

drwxr-xr-x 6 tanki users 204  5 mai   18:02 iTunes_Control

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users  68 18 déc.   2009 Photos

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users  68  3 mai   13:36 Podcasts

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users  68  5 mai   18:32 PublicStaging

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users  68  3 mai   13:36 Purchases

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users  68  3 mai   13:37 Recordings

drwxr-xr-x 2 tanki users 102  5 mai   21:20 Safari

```

si tu as ce contenu c'est une bonne chose

il te reste plus qu'a démarrer gtkpod, tu n'as pas à configurer d'ipod, avec la derniere version il configure le repository pour ton ipod une fois que celui ci est monté correctement avec ifuse

les softs et les version que j'ai :

```

ifuse 1.0.0

libimobiledevice 1.0.2

libplist 1.3

usbmuxd  1.0.5

gtkpod 0.99.16

libgpod 0.7.95

```

avec tout ça, ça marche comme il faut   :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

le lendemain ...

pff j'avais pas percuté c'est avec amarok, alors là je sèche un peu vu que je ne le connais pas

tu as les USE qu'il faut   :Question: 

----------

## ShreCkito

J'ai bien les même versions que toi.

Je viens de tenter, au final, Amarok ou autre, si j'arrive à gérer la musique, peu importe.

```
tux ~ # ls -l /mnt/ipod/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  68 20 sept. 11:41 ApplicationArchives

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 136 10 oct.  20:34 Books

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   0 28 juin  11:26 com.apple.dbaccess.lock

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   0 28 juin  11:26 com.apple.itdbprep.postprocess.lock

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   0 28 juin  11:26 com.apple.itunes.lock_sync

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 136 28 juin  11:33 DCIM

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 102 18 oct.  02:19 Downloads

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 204 10 oct.  20:20 iTunes_Control

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 272 20 oct.  20:27 PhotoData

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 136 20 sept. 12:16 Photos

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  68 28 juin  11:26 Podcasts

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  68 28 juin  16:18 PublicStaging

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  68 28 juin  11:26 Purchases

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 136  2 sept. 20:20 Recordings

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  68 13 oct.  22:51 Safari

```

Mon ls semble donc bon. Par contre, lorsque je clic sur "Load" voilà le message complet d'erreur (j'arrive à aggrandir la fenêtre en fait ...) :

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR initialising iPod: Problem creating iPod directory or file: '/mnt/ipod/iTunes_Control'.

 

J'ai tenté de créer moi même ce dossier, une fois fait je ne peux plus monter l'ipod avec ifuse. J'ai tenté un :

```
chmod 777 /mnt/ipod/
```

Un peu bourrin, mais au moins ... Autre message d'erreur tout aussi peu encourageant.

Le montage se fait bien à priori mais derrière pour accéder à ce foutu iPhone . . .

Merci des lumières dans tous les cas.

Edit : Tiens, en lançant gtkpod en root (pas terrible), après 1 ou 2 message d'erreur, j'ai accès à mes musiques ... Une idée ??!

----------

## Tanki

bon je crois que j'ai trouvé

il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un pitit problème avec usbmux

que te donne un 

```
groups usbmux
```

et aussi un 

```
groups
```

  :Question: 

usbmux et moi même appartenons au même group plugdev

sinon tu peux te rajouter au groupe usbmux ya pas de raison pour que ça marche pas

```
gpasswd -a usbmux
```

----------

